# Local location for rod blanks?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone know of local locations (to Southern MD or Wash. DC) that carry rod blanks? Would like to handle a few to see what seems best to me. This will also allow me to satisfy my impulsive nature :-D

Thanks in advance.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're anywhere near Grasonville, MD, check this place out:

http://www.shoretackleandcustomrods.com/

That's the only guy I know in MD that builds rods that might have some stuff in stock. He does more boat rods than anything though. Might try calling him and asking. If you don't mind driving down to Providence Forge, VA (about 30 minutes shy of Williamsburg) you can go to FishSticks4U and check their inventory out. CALL FIRST though, because they aren't always there.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

rob blanks?
maybe you mean
rob banks?


juz kiddin


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> rob blanks?
> maybe you mean
> rob banks?
> 
> ...


Yup...that's what I was thinkin'. Was tryin' to figure out an alternative funding source for my future rod and reel purchases!!! LOL:beer:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> rob blanks?
> maybe you mean
> rob banks?
> 
> ...



Damn, and no edit button to hide my error. LOL. Oh well.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Any specific Blank ?

There's not many places that are going to carry a wide variety, most will have a couple different ones to choose from as they distribute from only a few manufacturers.

Depends on what your interested in.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess I have a couple interests (and please offer suggestions on preference or recommendation). 

I am looking to build a spinning rod setup for casting 1-3oz jigs/metal. Surf rod. Something capable of slinging a good distance. I am flexible on specifics but would like it around 9' if possible (again - not dead set) and prefer a stiffer blank vs a flimsy one (however you want to characterize it).

Beyond that I am looking for something in the 5-8oz range. Maybe 11' casting to match with a SL30SH. Same preferences as above.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Damn, and no edit button to hide my error. LOL. Oh well.


ur welcome


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

...I am looking to build a spinning rod setup for casting 1-3oz jigs/metal. Surf rod. Something capable of slinging a good distance. I am flexible on specifics but would like it around 9' if possible (again - not dead set) and prefer a stiffer blank vs a flimsy one (however you want to characterize it)..

All Star 1565 (or equiv Rainshadow since AS is out of business). The blank is around 10' 1/2", casts 1 to 3 oz with 2 oz as the sweet spot. It is my go to rod for slinging metal - you'll get even more distance if you build it conventional and use one of the smokin' ABU reels...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i'm impressed with the new supersurf line of blanks from lamiglas. i have built 3 9ft'ers so far. customers seem to like them. if price is an issue, the new amtak viper series, the sw1085, a bit stiffer than a gsb1081l more durable and more reserved power it also have a lifetime warranty. i have stopped using the rainshadow blanks SW and SU for 9ft'ers, they only have 3 years warranty, customers also go for the lifetime warranty if given the same price range. if you're going for the rainshadow the sw1087-1088-1089 are being sold at $50 + 17 shipping. that's way below MSRP but it's only 8'10'' long.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> I guess I have a couple interests (and please offer suggestions on preference or recommendation).
> 
> I am looking to build a spinning rod setup for casting 1-3oz jigs/metal. Surf rod. Something capable of slinging a good distance. I am flexible on specifics but would like it around 9' if possible (again - not dead set) and prefer a stiffer blank vs a flimsy one (however you want to characterize it).
> 
> Beyond that I am looking for something in the 5-8oz range. Maybe 11' casting to match with a SL30SH. Same preferences as above.


As Terry (basstardo) mentioned above, if you really want to see the blanks up front, you might try FS4U, they are a bit out of the way, but are usually around the shop on Saturdays- but call first. They carry Rainshadow, CTS, American Tackle and a couple of others on occasion.

They had some of the WRI plugging rods when I was in their shop yesterday, and are likely to give a good deal on what they have left.


----------

